# ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا ، ها عال ماه ، نبوة عمانوئيل ، مراد سلامة



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2011)

*ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا ، ها عال ماه ، نبوة عمانوئيل ، مراد سلامة

*

*ها العذراء تحبل و تلد إبنا و تدعو إسمه عمانوئيل*
*نتناول في هذا البحث عدة نقاط أهمها:*
*تفسير الإصحاحين السابع و الثامن من سفر إشعياء*
*مقارنة بين عمانوئيل و بين مهير شلال حاش بز ابن إشعياء*
*هل كانت العذراء هي النبية زوجة إشعياء المذكورة في الإصحاح الثامن*
*نبوة عمانوئيل في المصادر اليهودية*
*التحليل اللغوي العبري لكلمة علمة*
*التحليل اللغوي العبري لكلمة بتولة*
*التحليل اللغوي للبدائل المتاحة لبتولة و علمة*
*التحليل اللغوي اليوناني لكلمة بارثينوس*
 ​​*إضغط هنا لتحميل البحث*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2011)

*مواضيع ذات صلة :

*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51901
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53999


----------



## سرجيوُس (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا مولكا
الرب يباركك


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مايو 2011)

*البحث قيم ولا يحتاج اى اضافة فهو رائع واكاديمى بشكل مفصل كعادة الاستاذ مراد سلامة
لكنى اضافة صغيرة
هناك اعتراض قائل ان كلمة ايه غير صحيحة والمفروض تكون علامة وليس ايه
هعرض الترجمات العربية اولا
الفانديك
**وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».*
*العربية المشتركة*
*اش-7-14: ولكن السيد الرب نفسه يعطيكم هذه الآية: ها هي العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. *
*الكاثوليكية*
*اش-7-14:  فلذلك يؤتيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها إن الصبية تحمل فتلد آبنا وتدعو آسمه عمانوئيل. *
*الحياة*
*اش-7-14: ولكن السيد نفسه يعطيكم آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا، وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. *
*اليسوعية*
*.  فلذلك يؤتيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها إن الصبية تحمل فتلد آبنا وتدعو آسمه عمانوئيل. *
*فكل التراجم العربية اتفقت على كلمة ايه فى ترجمة هذا العدد
نرجع للقواميس العبرية المتخصصة 
العدد عبريا
**לָכֵן יִתֵּן אֲדֹנָי הוּא לָכֶם אֹות הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה הָרָה וְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן וְקָרָאת שְׁמֹו עִמָּנוּ אֵל׃ *
*1) sign, signal*
*a) a distinguishing mark*
*b) banner*
*c) remembrance*
*d) miraculous sign(علامة معجزية)
*
*e) omen*
*f) warning*
*2) token, ensign, standard, miracle, proof*

​*قاموس جينسيوس





انا مش معترض على معنى كلمة علامة او sign لكن الكلمة فى حد ذاتها تحمل معنى العلامات المعجزية 
وفى امثلة كتير على كدا على سبيل المثال 
سفر العدد اصحاح 14 عدد 22
**ان جميع الرجال الذين رأوا مجدي وآياتي التي عملتها في مصر وفي البرية وجرّبوني الآن عشر مرات ولم يسمعوا لقولي*
*כִּי כָל־הָאֲנָשִׁים הָרֹאִים אֶת־כְּבֹדִי וְאֶת־אֹתֹתַי אֲשֶׁר־עָשִׂיתִי בְמִצְרַיִם וּבַמִּדְבָּר וַיְנַסּוּ אֹתִי זֶה עֶשֶׂר פְּעָמִים וְלֹא שָׁמְעוּ בְּקֹולִי׃*
*مثال اخر
سفر التثنية الاصحاح 11 عدد 3*
*وآياته وصنائعه التي عملها في مصر بفرعون ملك مصر وبكل ارضه*
*וְאֶת־אֹתֹתָיו וְאֶת־מַעֲשָׂיו אֲשֶׁר עָשָׂה בְּתֹוךְ מִצְרָיִם לְפַרְעֹה מֶלֶךְ־מִצְרַיִם וּלְכָל־אַרְצֹו*
*مثال ثالث سفر التثنية اصحاح 29 عدد 3*
*التجارب العظيمة التي ابصرتها عيناك وتلك الآيات والعجائب العظيمة.*
*הַמַּסֹּות הַגְּדֹלֹת אֲשֶׁר רָאוּ עֵינֶיךָ הָאֹתֹת וְהַמֹּפְתִים הַגְּדֹלִים הָהֵם׃*
*فى كل الامثلة دى جت الكلمة بمعنى ايات وعلامات معجزية ابصرها الشعب 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مايو 2011)

*ترجمة مهمة جدا هى الترجمة السبعينية 
من كتاب السبعينية نفسه صفحة 853




كلمة سميون 
وهى تعنى علامة معجزية او علامة مميزة للتاكيد
*_sē*meíon*_* – a sign (typically miraculous), given especially to confirm, corroborate or authenticate.  4592 /sēmeíon ("sign") then emphasizes the end-purpose which exalts the one giving it. Accordingly, it is used dozens of times in the NT for what authenticates the Lord and His eternal purpose, especially by doing what mere man can not replicate of take credit for
**واستخدمت فى العهد الجديد كثيرا للتدليل على ايات على سبيل المثال.*
*
انجيل لوقا
**23: 8 و اما هيرودس فلما راى يسوع فرح جدا لانه كان يريد من زمان                  طويل ان يراه لسماعه عنه اشياء كثيرة و ترجى ان يرى اية تصنع منه                  **
**ὁ δὲ Ἡρῴδης ἰδὼν τὸν Ἰησοῦν ἐχάρη λίαν, ἦν γὰρ ἐξ ἱκανῶν χρόνων θέλων ἰδεῖν αὐτὸν διὰ τὸ ἀκούειν περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ ἤλπιζέν τι σημεῖον ἰδεῖν ὑπ' αὐτοῦ γινόμενον
**انجيل يوحنا
**2:                  11 هذه بداية الايات فعلها يسوع في قانا الجليل و اظهر مجده فامن                  به تلاميذه *
*ταύτην ἐποίησεν ἀρχὴν τῶν σημείων ὁ Ἰησοῦς ἐν Κανὰ τῆς Γαλιλαίας καὶ ἐφανέρωσεν τὴν δόξαν αὐτοῦ καὶ ἐπίστευσαν εἰς αὐτὸν οἱ μαθηταὶ αὐτοῦ
**مثال اخر فى انجيل يوحنا.*
*2:                  23 و لما كان في اورشليم في عيد الفصح امن كثيرون باسمه اذ راوا                  الايات التي صنع *
*ὡς δὲ ἦν ἐν τοῖς Ἱεροσολύμοις ἐν τῷ πάσχα ἐν τῇ ἑορτῇ πολλοὶ ἐπίστευσαν εἰς τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ θεωροῦντες αὐτοῦ τὰ σημεῖα ἃ ἐποίει
**الكلمة المترجم اليها النص فى اشعياء (سميون)استخدمت فى العهد الجديد للدلالة على الايات المعجزية اللى فعلها يسوع وليس فقط علامات مميزة  ·*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2014)

*يرفع للقراءة مرة اخرى لمن يريد
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2014)

*كلمة هنيه اللى اعترض عليها صديقنا السلفى اعتمادا على كتاب اليزابيث كندى معلومة من عندى لسيادته ان الكلمة فى الكتابات الاوجارتية تستخدم للاشارة لحدث مهم وغير طبيعى 

*
*hl. ǵlmt tld b. (Nikkal and Yarih, 1:7). In Ug. hārāh is missing, and hence Isa. 7:14 cannot be regarded as a mere quotation. At the same time hl or hinnēh appears to have been used to announce a birth of particular significance.*​
*Ug. Ugaritic*

*Young, E. (1965). The Book of Isaiah: Volume 1, Chapters 1-18. Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co*​.


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2014)

*دوهمين دارس نقدى للعهد القديم نفى  ان يكون تمت معالجة النص لاهوتيا على ضوء الترجمة السبعينية فقط واكد ان النص فى تقليده واستخدامه يؤدى لنتيجة ان تفسيره هو مسيانى 
*​
*The NT taking up of Isa. 7:14 … is not a piece of theologizing inspired by the LXX translation of the verse; on the contrary, it stands solidly in the tradition of the uses made of this verse within the OT itself, which lead up to a messianic interpretation” (TDOT, 11:163).*​
*.*


​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يوليو 2015)

*للرفع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يناير 2018)

الينك لا يعمل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 فبراير 2018)

* يرجى  تفعيل  الرابط  يا   باشمهندس   مولكا مولكان ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 فبراير 2018)

سلام ملك السلام،
للأسف الملف رفعته منذ وقت بعيد ولا أجده لديّ الآن، سأكرر البحث عنه مرة أخرى لكن لا أعدكم بإيجاده.
الرب يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## e-Sword (18 نوفمبر 2019)

متوفر لينك ؟؟


----------

